# Tesla (85KW) OEM HV Battery Pack S3 Module 24V 5.2kWh 1009312-00-E



## MasonLucas (Oct 2, 2020)

Tesla (85KW) OEM HV Battery Pack S3 Module 24V 5.2kWh 1009312-00-E On Ebay

Price: $1,149.99 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/164927645558?


----------



## mkolluri (Sep 12, 2014)

This is only for one module in the pack. Not the whole pack. Just to clarify


----------

